# Your country isn't rabbit-friendly so feeling lost? Walk this way, we'll collect useful links for you in this thread!



## zuppa (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi, sometimes we have members from countries where pet rabbits are still very uncommon and there's no knowledge, no hay, no information about healthcare and generally people are trying to take care of their rabbits but often struggling with finding all the info and hay sources, they are having health problems so they are coming here and asking questions, we are trying to help, but it is not always easy since they can't get suggested medicine or products in their countries and there's not much we can help unfortunately.

So I thought that would be nice to have this thread and keep it free from discussion just posting useful links for those people so we can point them to this thread and can update it with some new links later, everyone can add new links with a short description. Since we recently had lots of questions from Philippines here are some links might be useful for members living there (Thanks @Apollo’s Slave for her massive research and other members trying to help our new members).

I am not entirely sure how to separate links by countries and especially how to add new links so all one country related links could be in the same post but here I will start with Philippines

*Philippines*
Facebook group for rabbit owners in Philippines 
>> https://m.facebook.com/groups/rabbitloversPH/?ref=group_header&view=group

Wordpress site from experienced rabbit owners with plenty of information about basic things like housing, food, healthcare, there's a list of rabbit-savvy vets and even a foodstore where you can order hay and other rabbit stuff 
>> BUNNY PH

Please share your links in this thread but keep it free from discussion so it would be easier to see them, just maybe a short annotation with a link.

Thank you all!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jun 25, 2020)

*India*
Facebook group: https://m.facebook.com/groups/924093814692326/?ref=page_internal

Vet: Home - Wildvets Clinic


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jul 22, 2020)

*Philippines *


FuzzyBunny ph said:


> Hello! I'm the owner of the page FuzzyBunny.ph in facebook, I compiled a list of rabbit savvy vets for those in the Philippines a few years ago and I still updated it if I find a new vet than can cater to rabbits.
> 
> For those who are in the Philippines and are struggling to find a vet in their area, here's the list, we recommend the first 5 clinics in the list and if you can, opt for the vet listed for that clinic
> 
> List of Ethical Rabbit Vets in the Philippines


----------



## FuzzyBunny ph (Jul 23, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> *Philippines *



Thank you for sharing!

Actually my page FuzzyBunny.ph focuses on proper care for bunny owners in the Philippines, it has posts about proper diet, housing, spay/neuter, basically all the infos needed for new bunny owners. I've also been working on putting up our site dedicated to rabbit care in the Philippine setting to help local bunny owners 

I was asked before to talk about rabbits in a preschool class before, but I did gave a disclaimer that bunnies are high maintenance and not starter pets for kids. They were given a pamphlet if ever they tell their parents they want to care for a bunny 

I also work closely with Rabbit Awareness Ph and Save Rabbits Ph in rescuing and rehoming neglected bunnies to qualified adopters. We're actually in the process of putting up a shelter for rabbits here as we only have shelters for cats and dogs. But this has since been delayed due to the pandemic


----------

